# Ramen, do you eat it?



## Sephi (May 6, 2008)

well, what do you think about ramen?

I think it is one of the best foods ever  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love to eat it, but because of the sodium I rarely have it. I don't drink a lot of water and it tastes bad with just a little bit of the flavor packet.

I only eat instant
favorite flavor is chicken, I might try different flavors eventually.



edit: you can vote no now without increasing the place/type or flavor.


----------



## Warren_303 (May 6, 2008)

I love ramen!

I never really had it when I was a kid because my mom was concerned by the sodium as well.

Now that I'm on my own I like it because its good not just because its cheap.

-Beef
-Creamy Chicken
-Pork
-Picante Beef


----------



## Psyfira (May 6, 2008)

Wtf is Ramen?


----------



## Sephi (May 6, 2008)

noodles, from Japan.


----------



## xalphax (May 6, 2008)

ramen


----------



## Narin (May 6, 2008)

Ramen is god's gift to man kind. I simply love the stuff. While it may be lacking nutritionaly, I simply lobe the stuff. Seriously, you can do just about anything with ramem. Quick snacks, full meals and even desserts. Theres nothing ramen can't do.


----------



## Flooded (May 6, 2008)

Weeaboos go crazy for the stuff. I guess they think eating it makes them look Japanese.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 6, 2008)

Hot and Spicy ROCKS!


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (May 6, 2008)

Duh. 

After eating it for more than a year, and saving about 1000s of euros, I'm still not sick of it.


----------



## Samutz (May 6, 2008)

I eat instant bricks of ramen. Nuke in the microwave for 5 mins (with water), drain half of water, stir in seasoning, drain remaining water, eat like spaghetti.

Oh and Hell Ramen.


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 6, 2008)

When I came here I basically lived on the shit. My fiancee at the time and I almost broke up cause she wanted a $1.50 frozen dinner and I was like whats wrong with you bitch? I can get like 15 meals for that price!!!! I hadn't eaten it in like 4 years however I just got some like a week ago. Chicken ta boot.


----------



## gizmo_gal (May 6, 2008)

Yep! If it were my choice I'd eat it nearly every day! When I get a job, I'll buy a bottle of quality vitamins and about 100 packs of Ramen. I'll do that every 3 months and save a ton on my food bill, I drink a lot of water  and walk also to so I dont worry too much about the sodium


----------



## Issac (May 6, 2008)

Me:
Yes I love ramen!
I've only eaten instant ramen so far, which is NOTHING like the real ramen... (what my friend who's been in japan for a year says).
and my favourite flavours: Chicken!!! Beef and shrimp. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and brand? NISSIN!

Fark yeah!!

On a side note: Never thought about sodium, nor will i start doing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and another side note: I do NOT eat it cause I wanna be japanese or anything, just cause it's cheep and tasty


----------



## Jax (May 6, 2008)

I wish I knew where to find it in my country...


----------



## BvanBart (May 6, 2008)

LOL... in the netherlands it means glass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...


----------



## Issac (May 6, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> I wish I knew where to find it in my country...



Try the nearest asian import store... you know those small boutiques which smells funny and some short chinese old man stands selling chinese, tai, vietnamese and japanese weird stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



best way to find it here at least 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Or the super market... but it's more expensive for swedish produced nissin ramen, than japanese produced imported nissin ramen....?)


----------



## matriculated (May 6, 2008)

I love the real ramen you can get in Japanese restaurants but I usually get sushi because sushi rocks.


----------



## Awdofgum (May 6, 2008)

You can't vote no, without having to answer the other questions


----------



## Jax (May 6, 2008)

Issac said:
			
		

> Jax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, we have dozens of chinese stores per street, but I never noticed if they have food products.
Thanks, I'll check it next time!


----------



## arctic_flame (May 6, 2008)

I eat instant noodles. More Chinese than Japanese.


----------



## Issac (May 6, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> Issac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well.. look for the ones looking somewhat like these:




At least find the brand "nissin"... well, that's MY OWN favorite, and I think others have weird tastes after a while.. :S some taste metallic and so... so these are my no. 1! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also, my pro-tip in cooking these:
*4* dl water!! not 5 as they say in the instructions...
add the spices and optional seasoning oil DIRECTLY into the water, and THEN let it all start to boil.
lay down the noodles.
let it boil for 2:25 instead of 3:00 !!!! (they get all mushy with 3 minutes IMO).
serve it without removing any water, if you have a bowl large enough to hold the water,... else you can remove a little ... but it's a really tasty soup!
EAT IT!


----------



## matriculated (May 7, 2008)

Yeah! Don't get the Americanized brands like Mr. Noodles. I too like Nissen brand but there's tons of different kinds from different Asian companies that are pretty good.


----------



## Narin (May 7, 2008)

Whoever made those cup of ramen soups where you just need to add water and basicly have an instant cup of soup should be worshiped. I could eat ramen all the time no matter what form its in. Ramen is just so god damn addicting. Once you have a bite, your hooked on it and need more.


----------



## EN!GMA (May 7, 2008)

Oh man ramen is delicious. I've only eaten the instant kind, I've never been to a place that served ramen...






This is my favorite, it's spicy as hell but delicious

P.S. Fun fact for you guys, although ramen is very popular in Japan, it actually comes from China. Sorry, wapanese...


----------



## acoustic.digital (May 7, 2008)

ramen are good, but fried singapore noodles are better. Mi goreng ftw!


----------



## acoustic.digital (May 7, 2008)

EN!GMA said:
			
		

> Oh man ramen is delicious. I've only eaten the instant kind, I've never been to a place that served ramen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


approved.
they're hot as hell, but damn yummy. but still, nothing can beat mi goreng : )


----------



## distorted.freque (May 7, 2008)

Samutz said:
			
		

> I eat instant bricks of ramen. Nuke in the microwave for 5 mins (with water), drain half of water, stir in seasoning, drain remaining water, eat like spaghetti.
> 
> Oh and Hell Ramen.








 I do so miss KoL.

Anyways, define ramen. Is it any different from your normal average instant noodles?


----------



## Heran Bago (May 7, 2008)

They're DAMN cheap and fill ya up. Aren't bad straight in brick form either. The frugality is what attracts me but I'm not a frequent eater as I usually keep a healthy diet. On the occasions I buy it's off-brands at Chinese supermarkets. Got to love the college life.


That said, you guys are probably just white guys eating em out of obsession for Japanese culture. Ramen noodles aren't even originally from Japan...
Got to love them sweeping generalizations.


----------



## NeSchn (May 7, 2008)

Ramen rocks, my favorite flavors are Chicken, Oriental, and Creamy Chicken.


----------



## Narin (May 7, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> They're DAMN cheap and fill ya up. Aren't bad straight in brick form either. The frugality is what attracts me but I'm not a frequent eater as I usually keep a healthy diet. On the occasions I buy it's off-brands at Chinese supermarkets. Got to love the college life.
> 
> 
> That said, you guys are probably just white guys eating em out of obsession for Japanese culture. Ramen noodles aren't even originally from Japan...
> Got to love them sweeping generalizations.


Actually I was eating them before I knew anything about them. I just liked how they tasted and how easy they are to cook. Though you know whats also good? A raw block of  ramen with the packet of seasoning. Just take the block, add a little seasoning and take a tasty, crispy bite of ramen.


----------



## Heran Bago (May 7, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Heran Bago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's pretty yummy.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 7, 2008)

O_O Are they different from instant noodles or not? If so, does it have something to do with the taste?

I'mma just wondering...


----------



## Narin (May 7, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> O_O Are they different from instant noodles or not? If so, does it have something to do with the taste?
> 
> I'mma just wondering...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sn_yg3is-s
Commercial ramen tends to come in instant noodle form.


----------



## distorted.freque (May 7, 2008)

Well see, I used to eat instant noodles but stopped because the taste disgusts me nowadays. 'Course, the kind I eat is not named Ramen which explains my confusion.


----------



## paOol (May 7, 2008)

EN!GMA said:
			
		

> Oh man ramen is delicious. I've only eaten the instant kind, I've never been to a place that served ramen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i grew up on that stuff. its no longer spicy for me >_>. or maybe its my korean racial bonus that makes me more tolerant to spicy foods.
i like chicken flavor with an egg + lots and lots of tabasco sauce better.


----------



## xalphax (May 7, 2008)

usualy i eat the instant stuff, just once i ate them at a restaurant, and i too have to say its completely different than the instant ramen.

its tasty too, but its not that strong flavoured, its smoother... its... different... hard to explain a flavour ^^


----------



## Sephi (May 7, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Narin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the noodles are ok un-cooked, but this sounds a little strange


----------



## mthrnite (May 7, 2008)

I boil the brick with the "flavor" packet mixed in, drain it, and add my secret ingredient:


Spoiler: ..and that secret ingredient is...




PEANUT SAUCE!!!




...and yeah, that's a bowl of ramen to the left.


----------



## darkangel5000 (May 7, 2008)

Flooded said:
			
		

> Weeaboos go crazy for the stuff. I guess they think eating it makes them look Japanese.


No. I'll eat it because it's tasty....

Hmmm... Ramen. Really, I can't get enough of that stuff. It's like god's gift to mankind xD

I do prefer Chicken and Miso flavoured Ramen. But also those hot & spicy ramen, but since the nissin ones taste like shit i have to tell a korean friend of mine to bring some good nong shim ramen, when he's next time in south korea. :q

I'll usually eat the instant-ahit. Not as tasty as the real deal, but... yes. Yummy :q


----------



## Gman 101 (May 7, 2008)

Mmmm... ramen... depends which type. I personally prefer the original Chinese "ramen" (actually called laa mian) over the Jap ramen (taken from the Shanghainese people). Although a good instant ramen's always good on the go...


----------



## YassoMasso (May 7, 2008)

Why eat ramen if you can eat pasta?


----------



## Westside (May 7, 2008)

Why eat Ramen why you can eat Lagman?
Raman is seriously over hyped...  The noodles taste like dried paper, and the flavor packets makes the thing worse.
Kids, eat the real Ramen, the unnatural instant ones are terrible.


----------



## layzieyez (May 7, 2008)

EN!GMA said:
			
		

> Oh man ramen is delicious. I've only eaten the instant kind, I've never been to a place that served ramen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This + an egg = a meal for me.  So tasty.  My wife loves it, too.  I lived in Japan for almost 4 years and their instant ramen bowls from the 100 yen shops with the tempura packet or mochi block inside saved me from horrible Navy food.


----------



## Narin (May 7, 2008)

Sephiroth said:
			
		

> Heran Bago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, from what I believe, they are cooked already but are freeze dried or something like that. Most instant otmeals, noodles and so on have been cooked already but processed in a way keep them in a dry state. This way they can quickly be cooked in a few minutes.


----------



## Urza (May 7, 2008)

Through high school I ate a ton of the stuff (probably a third of my meals) because the stuff was so damn cheap and actually tasted decent, but alas, haven't touched it since I started caring about my health. Living off this crap is essentially saying "FUCK YOU" to your body.

Another vote for Shin ramen with an egg.


----------



## Warren_303 (May 7, 2008)

Ramen with an egg is really good. My girlfriend made it for me a couple months ago, mmm now I'm hungry.

Have any of you guys had that Souper Meal?




http://www.nissinfoods.com/soupermeal/
I dont really like the microwavable cups but that is quite a good one especially since it comes with the spicy oil.


----------



## Psyfira (May 7, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Well see, I used to eat instant noodles but stopped because the taste disgusts me nowadays. 'Course, the kind I eat is not named Ramen which explains my confusion.


I share your confusion, from what I can tell it's the same thing and they're just being idiots translating the name into that broken romanised Japanese stuff.

I love instant noodles, ate loads for lunch at Uni so went off them for a while after that but I like the odd pack every now and then. I tried some of the imported ones like in the pictures and I'm really not a fan (I hate the oily ones), I'll stick with Blue Dragon, Bachelors and those 8p chicken ones Asda do that really are better than they sound 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Blue Dragon's Chicken and Chilli are my favourite, you get a little sachet of chilli pieces separately and as long as you only chuck half that pack in they're awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (any more and they will kill you).

Always cook in a saucepan when possible, microwaves tend to boil all the water off and dries them out a bit too much. Oh, except when you've just got back from the pub at 3am, microwaves are pretty awesome then (and far less likely to set your house alight).


----------



## Warren_303 (May 7, 2008)

distorted.frequency said:
			
		

> Always cook in a saucepan when possible, microwaves tend to boil all the water off and dries them out a bit too much. Oh, except when you've just got back from the pub at 3am, microwaves are pretty awesome then (and far less likely to set your house alight).



Ha ha, gotta love the late night drunken food making. Burn your mouth and feel it in the morning.


----------



## Narin (May 7, 2008)

Warren_303 said:
			
		

> Ramen with an egg is really good. My girlfriend made it for me a couple months ago, mmm now I'm hungry.
> 
> Have any of you guys had that Souper Meal?
> 
> ...


Ah, I had those before. They are great, I simply love them. They do taste better then your run of the mill Ramen in a cup/package and such even though it contains almost nothing but MSG xD


----------



## lewjay (May 11, 2008)

+ some lettuce + an egg + sriracha hot sauce (yeah the one with the rooster) =


----------



## OSW (May 11, 2008)

i eat all kinds of noodle, but japanese ramen not very often


----------



## DarkAura (May 11, 2008)

Miso is spelled wrong in the last part of the poll.  It's supposed to be miso, not misou.

I wub ramen.  Handmade from restaurant roxorz mah boxerz!


----------



## Narin (May 11, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Miso is spelled wrong in the last part of the poll.  It's supposed to be miso, not misou.
> 
> I wub ramen.  Handmade from restaurant roxorz mah boxerz!


No more ramen for you


----------



## DarkAura (May 11, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> DarkAura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why not?  If that is case, you have no rice for you!


----------



## Sephi (May 11, 2008)

DarkAura said:
			
		

> Miso is spelled wrong in the last part of the poll.  It's supposed to be miso, not misou.
> 
> I wub ramen.  Handmade from restaurant roxorz mah boxerz!



I'll go fix it now.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (May 11, 2008)

I only eat Korean Ramen, seeing Mr.noodles, and a lot of other "ramen" I've tasted tasted horrible, in my opinion. Of course, they're instant.


----------



## dawn.wan (May 15, 2008)

mr noodle chicken, with an egg in there pwnz j00!1!

dont really eat ramen at restaurants tho.. i figure why get something average that i can probably make at home.. if i go out to eat i want something i cant make... boneless goat roti, doubles and mutton rolls......


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2008)

Nong Shim Chapagetti (Chajang Myun) rules.


----------



## layzieyez (May 15, 2008)

Everyone in this thread needs to watch Tampopo from Juzo Itami.  Really.  I wrote a review about this movie in my Japan Club in college (UGA).  It's like a transendentally poetic ramen noodle western.


----------



## SchuchWun (May 19, 2008)

Ramen is the shit. the instant Kimchi flavor is my fave cause it comes with the spicy oil packet and real kimchi. also the ones where you get those cool rice cake things.mmmmmmm *cooks some ramen*


----------



## Apex (May 19, 2008)

I grew up on Maruchan Instant Lunch Ramen Noodles, and I'm a pepper head.


----------



## raulpica (May 19, 2008)

I've eaten it for the first time last week. It was an original Nissin Cup Noodles... straight from Japan, thanks to a friend of mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Too bad it was Seafood, which I don't really like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it was SOOOOOO tasty nonetheless!

I'm gonna buy more, but it seems that the only way for me to get it is to buy it online


----------



## Narin (May 19, 2008)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I've eaten it for the first time last week. It was an original Nissin Cup Noodles... straight from Japan, thanks to a friend of mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay another Ramen addict! Now we just need to convert others to the tasty goodness of ramen...


----------



## raulpica (May 19, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Everyone must love Ramen. Buy Ramen. Ramen is good. You'll love it.

[/brainwashedtalk]


----------



## Prime (May 19, 2008)

0_o ramen?

erm, i like noodles.....?


----------

